# Enjoy Bathing



## meaghan (Sep 26, 2008)

My 6 month old puppy does not like being bathed, I have resorted to just sending her off to the Groomers, I don't fill the tub with water but use a shower hose, she buck's up, jumps out the tub numerous times, & by the end of it I am soaked. I am almost sure the breeder we got her from never bathed her, we adopted her at 18 weeks.

Any Ideas?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

One thing I do is practice having my dogs love the tub with NO water in it! So all the time when I'm in the bathroom, I toss their toys in the tub, and treats in the tub, and just have a general party if they jump in the empty dry tub. That way they love the bathroom and the tub anyways, so alot less stress.

I also have a shower massage showerhead on a hose set up so I can more easily hose the dogs down and rinse them off. They always get into a dry tub (like I train in paragraph one) then I start up the water to get it nice and warm, and just wet them with the shower head held close to them, with me standing over them, and telling them what a good dog they are and how proud I am!

I try to keep them in their for as short a time as I can. Lot's of love and praise (they do look miserable). Using the minimum amount of soap so it rinses off fast is a huge help.

Then it's always a puppy party when it's over with the toweling, the shaking off the access water, and going into the yard for some play time....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Are there any self service dog washing places near you? I like to give my pups a couple of baths in the kitchen sink, even if they don't really need them, while they're still small enough to fit. It's much easier to control a squirmy puppy in a small elevated area than loose in a full sized tub and it gets them used to baths at an early age. 

At 6 months old, you're well past that point, but there are self service places that have elevated tubs, and it's usually much less expensive to DIY than to go to a groomer. I've never taken my dogs to a groomer. The place we go is at the off leash park we frequent, which makes it really convenient. Dogs can swim in the bay or get muddy in the winter and we can bathe them before putting them in the car to go home. We pay $11, and that includes the use of the tub, choice of Earthbath shampoos, and two towels. Other services are extra, and there's also the option of having their staff wash your dog for you. I think they charge around $30 for a large dog. 

The tubs have steps at the side for the dogs to get up to the tub, and there is a neck strap that hooks into the wall to keep the dog from jumping out. Maybe see if there's something similar where you are.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

We have a dog wash at our local car wash. I usually take one of my girls with me and they give her kisses and talk softly to her while I do the bathing. She doesn't LOVE it but she stands there and lets me wash her at least. 

Marley used to be scared of the hose outside too. I started leaving it on and walking around it with treats and eventually she started letting me spray her when it was hot outside. I just turned it towards the sky and let the water sprinkle down on her.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

duke is a year old and its awful to give him a bath in the tub. i cant do it. and in the summer i give him one outside with the hose but dont like to cause the water gets so cold. ive been thinking about just taking him to the groomers, i wonder about how much it would cost for a dog his size? 

and is there anything i should whatch for with groomers? how to tell if there good ones or bad ones?


----------



## meaghan (Sep 26, 2008)

We do have grooming places that do have DIY I think I will check that out & see how we go, the groomers I have been going to is at Petsmart, they were the cheapest around here, everywhere else wanted $50 for her size, petsmart charges $30 that includes ears & nails. 

I am still trying to find if there are any lakes around my area that allows dogs. I am almost sure if she went for a swim she would like being in water.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

we live about 10 mins from ky. lake and i didnt take him there this year and we have a pool i started to throw him in it but of course with the clorine i couldnt do it. i plan to take him next year to the lake. its to cold now to take him.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

When I got my GSD he was freaking out when I tried to bath him too. What helped was, I attached him outside on a long lead, only started with one leg at a time and let him walk off inbetween to get him relaxed again. 
I would never drop a (fearful) dog off at the groomers- they can be rough and traumatize the dog- not that they intent to, but they work fast and don't tolerate any "fuzz". I believe in giving the dog all the time he needs to be comfortable and I never got disappointed.

I took him to a DIY the other day since it was too cold for the hose outside. I paid $13.- that included shampoo (although I brought my own) and blowdry. Not too bad, esp. since I don't have to clean up any messes.


----------

